# Incredible whale rescue in Sea of Cortez!



## Apex Predator (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a must see!  A very dangerous rescue that turns out well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 11, 2011)

Great video and an incredible show!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## caseyfoster (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow thats awesome. 

What an experience.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2011)

He looked very happy at the end. Very cool.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome video. And it looked like a very happy whale afterwards


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 18, 2011)

im glad they were able to help the whale. i heard a small childs voice in the video though, not too sure that was a smart choice taking something that potentially dangerous on with a child on board. seems like the whale could have easily capsized that small boat.


----------

